# build me a perfect 3-d arrow



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

ok guy,s build me the perfect carbon 3-d arrow,i want to keep it at 5 grains per inch,i shoot 62 pound,s 29 inch draw,i want to keep the arrows at least 28".and im shooting a pse primos with the nrg cam,so i need a arrow at 310 grains.i want a good blend of accuracy and speed,suggestion,s,? currently im shooting easton redline 460 at 29" long(about a inch longer than i need,i changed my draw from 30" to 29" ).i think the 460,s are a little under spined for my weight,i goofed up when i orderd them im not sure what total weight on them are,thay have 80 grain nibbs and 3 ,1.5 inch a.e.e plastic vains.i want to stick with carbon.


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

*arrows*

Gold tip ultra lite 500s, gt pin nocks, 2.5 in. feathers, insert & 90 gr. tip. That should be right at 310 gr. Joe


----------



## geneinidaho (Feb 9, 2004)

GT Ultra Pro 500, GT 50 grn glue ins with 2 10 grn add ons, 2.25" Quick Spins and GT nock will put at 300grns if you want to lose 2# of draw weight.


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

*thats easy*

easton fatboys 400 or 500 not sure witch one you need for your poundage


----------



## PSEbowman (May 30, 2005)

i shoot the same bow with the same draw. the best arrow that i have found is a fatboy 400 with 80 gr nib and 3in feather


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*perfect arrow*

I would shoot the Goldtip UL Pro 22s, 28 inch arrow with 1.8 duravanes and 80 grain glueins would be perfect for you, oh and weight in at approx. 316.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I shoot 28" GT Pro22s w/ 80gr glue in points, pin nocks, and 1.5" quick spins... total weight 305gr.. if you wanted a little more weight.. just adjust the arrow length accordingly. 

Oh yeah.. and they fly great and hold up very well!!!


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Another vote for Gold Tip Ultralights! :thumbs_up


----------



## stevehoyt (Mar 2, 2004)

*3d Arrow*

Easton Lightspeed , 1.5" quickspin , 3d super nock, 80 grain glue in cb point


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*Perfect 3D arrow*

One that homes in on the 12 ring  

I don't care who makes it, what colour it is, if it hits the 12 everytime thats fine.

Of the arrows made at the momment I think the Linejammer may be the best 3D arrow although I shoot Fatboys, I think they are too heavy and the spines are not as good as the Carbon Express arrows. The 450 deflection spine fits my set up better than the 400 or 500 that the Fatboys come in.


----------



## Kent Arms (May 27, 2005)

*Speed Or Accuracy.....?*

FATBOY 500 OR 400 80 GRAIN POINT durane 3d 1.5 or 2.3 beiter 19/2 nocks

or PSE 2300 75 grain point same vane and 2116 uni bushings with beiter 19/2 nocks

PSE PAYS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!

just my .02

:teeth:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I shoot a heavy GT series 22 Pro... cut to 29" raw shaft for a total length of 29.5" total weight is 340.7 grains... I shoot 28 15/16" draw and have no problem with 283fps at 58 lbs... How do they shoot... pretty good... For grins the other night while getting sight marks, I put 4 in a 5 1/8" NFAA 5 ring at 80 yards... 3 were in the X and 1 missed by 1/4" .

So, I'll call them acceptable; I guess


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

KBacon said:


> I shoot 28" GT Pro22s w/ 80gr glue in points, pin nocks, and 1.5" quick spins... total weight 305gr.. if you wanted a little more weight.. just adjust the arrow length accordingly.
> 
> Oh yeah.. and they fly great and hold up very well!!!


What he said, but I use the 2.25" Quick Spins.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

I second Easton Lightspeed , 1.5" quickspin , 3d super nock, 80 grain glue in cb point


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks for all the responces,it looks like it will be between the gold tips,and the easton fatboys,  ,tough decision.anybody else has ant thoughts keep them comming


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

do those quick spins really work?


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

I am shooting the patriot arrows 200 series and they have been working awesome for me.
I ran what you were looking for through TAP
And if you used a 27.5" shaft plus nock length would put you right at 28" with a 90 grain tip that would put your spine perfect just a little on the stiff side but in the green. with a 10% foc


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Goldtip 22 series Ultralights , 3 inch 3D duravanes , pin nocks and pin nock bushings and 80 grain glue ins ... 315 grains of course you could cut them a tad longer to get a little more weight.. 

i put this arrow together from the Goldtips website and i am amased at how well they fly... its very rare that i just put something together and they work just perfect.... :wink: 

i shoot them out of a Hoyt Ultratec at 63 lbs and my speed is right at 298 fps...at 29 inch draw...

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## powerman (May 27, 2005)

I shoot carbon express 3d select 200's w/2 3/4" vanes. The arrows are 25 1/8" long w/72 grain tip. The arrow weighs 297gr. They fly great out of my outback set at 64# w/27" dl. Chronographs at 278fps.


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

I just ordered my Fatboy 500's today. 
I am shooting SB 63lb 29" 28" arrow with 4" feather and 75 gr tip. Should be right around 335 or 340gr. and 275fps. I hope? We will see when they come in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

Carbon Express CXL Select 250, G-Nocks (black), CXL glue in points, 3-D Duravanes (black). Also take a sharpie and color the nock insert black. :wink:


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

GT 22 UL Pros Cut to 30 inch 50 grain PDP w/ 15 grains of adder # , Uni's G-nocs. and 2.3 3D duravanes. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ziiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnng Total arrow weight in the mid 320's.. spitting 295 fps @ 31" draw out of my 05 UT Spiral at 52#'s. Of coarse I may have to turn her down to get under 280

Absolute unbeatable combo..... For me any who. I love the whole set up.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I will tell what I am using 

ACC 3-39 cut at 29" with g-nock installed ... 1.5" vanes ...70 gr. points 

I like em ..... they weight in at 340 grains giver take ..... actually the average of all 12 is 339.1 grains ... I let em go with about 62 pounds behind them and they leave me at 300 fps


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I would shoot the Easton FatBoy 500, 28 inch arrow with 4 fletch 1.8 duravanes @ 75/105 and 80 grain points with tune-a-nocks. They weigh in around 310-315. I shoot them at around 60-62lbs. The 400 seemed to be too stiff unless I go with the 100 points which make them too heavy for my setup to get the speed.


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

wheels3563 said:


> ok guy,s build me the perfect carbon 3-d arrow,i want to keep it at 5 grains per inch,i shoot 62 pound,s 29 inch draw,i want to keep the arrows at least 28".and im shooting a pse primos with the nrg cam,so i need a arrow at 310 grains.i want a good blend of accuracy and speed,suggestion,s,? currently im shooting easton redline 460 at 29" long(about a inch longer than i need,i changed my draw from 30" to 29" ).i think the 460,s are a little under spined for my weight,i goofed up when i orderd them im not sure what total weight on them are,thay have 80 grain nibbs and 3 ,1.5 inch a.e.e plastic vains.i want to stick with carbon.


gotta go with 22 series GT's. 28", 1.5" bohning X vanes, 80 grn glue-ins, GT pin nocks, will be right at 310 grns, Mine at 27.5 are 305


----------



## Muddy Z (Jun 1, 2005)

Uh 5 Grains per inch? Good luck there...

Fatboys 7.75
Redline 7.32

Anyways regardless of weight...I am using Carbon Express CXL2's with Quickspins...the work for me.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

carbon express cxl2 is by far the best arrow i have ever used. The original cxl had a durability issue that no longer exists to the point we now play all our field archery as well as 3d with this arrow.
with a 90 grain point and 1.8 inch vanes it will fall perfectly in to your spec slot. :thumbs_up


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*CXL 2's*

I'd go for these arrows buddy :wink: 

I haven't heard one word of complaint about them, from anyone that is using these arrows. The only thing I would do to them is sack the original nocks and get the Beiter nocks that suit the cxl's.


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

Muddy Z the fatboys that I shoot are only7.1Gr not 7.7

Fatboy 500 28" with insert and 75gr tip, 4"feather. end up 344 total, shooting 274fps at 65lb. No complaints!


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

Muddy Z said:


> Uh 5 Grains per inch? Good luck there...
> 
> Fatboys 7.75
> Redline 7.32
> ...


 i am pretty sure he means 5 grains per inch

cam


----------



## Muddy Z (Jun 1, 2005)

What exactly am I missing here?

How can you get a completed arrow at 5 GPI? Is he referring to bare shaft weight?

fihnfool - 400's are 7.75 GPI and I figured that is what he would need to spine correctly...500's are 7.1 though. Either way still not 5 GPI!!!

My CXL2's are 27 inches and about 340 grains fully loaded...just under 13 GPI.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Muddy, he is referring to the 5 grains per pound of draw weight. EX: 70# bow shooting 350 grain arrows is on the money.


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

yeah woohoo........i must have been like...insane that day or soemthing, meant to correct the statement 5 gpi to 5 gpp and totally screwed up :angry: im pretty slow if ya didnt notice already :shade:


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

*my vote*

K GT ultra 22 series, 27 1/4 inch in length 80 grain tip, blazer vanes 1.5 inches, I pull 60 lbs, arrow weighs 305 grains, I shoot 281 fps from hoyt protec, they group awesome!


----------

